# Euro mount dilemma



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Shot my 1st big buck in Dec of 2016. Decided to get a European mount of it and took it to a local reputable taxidermist. (I realize I could have done it myself but didnt have the time) He said it would be done by end of summer 2017. No big deal.
That came and went, sent a message in Sept, and he said he started my group and that it'd be done in a month or so. Sent another message to him and got a reply saying that he experienced some personal issues and would have it done by the end of this winter.
Well its mid April 2018 and still no mount.
At this point I just want the effing thing back. Do I wait and give him more time, or do I go pay for what work has been done and get it off him regardless of the current condition it is in? He's steady posting pics of mounts he has done during this whole time.
Thoughts?
Suggestions?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Stop into his shop and ask to see your skull. If it has not been worked on, simply leave and take it somewhere else. If it shows work has taken place, ask what is left to do and get a firm date or pay him somewhere between 10 to 2o% and leave.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

That’s absolutely unacceptable by this taxidermist. A euro mount really does not take them long at all. My brother shot a buck this past gun season and I had it back by Christmas to give to him. I would go into the shop and at least talk to the guy face to face. It is much tougher for him to not be straight to you when your in his shop, I would also ask to see what progress is done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

That doesn’t sound right to me. Euro mounts are way easier than a full mount. I would go chat face to face.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Picking it up Sunday. 
Still in bucket macerating.
Gonna finish it myself.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

That sucks. I did my own euro mount last year and it's took like a day... I know I'm not a taxidermest or have a heavy work load but still. That long for a mount. Rediculous. At least you're getting it back though ! Congrats on your first big buck and put some pictures up when you get it finished !


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Make this easy. Buy a skull master kit. They come out great


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've done a few Euro mounts myself and they are super easy to do. A friend told me how to do it and best of all it is free but it's not necessarily fast.
All you do it bury the head in the ground and put a garbage can (upside down) over the antlers to keep the critters from eating on them. I bury them in the fall when I get my deer and dig them up late summer after all the bugs/worms or what else eats them clean. I have left them out as long as 2 years just to see what would happen and it was fine.
Here's a couple I did and they turned out pretty good. I didn't do it but my friend would paint the scull on his white. I like them more natural. Some times the dirt will stain the brown a little but if you leave them sit on the deck out in the sun it will bleach them out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...bury the skull,cover horns and let Mother Nature do what it does.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I did my first one this year. Get a fish tank heater a big one, 5 gal bucket and dawn dish soap or oxy clean and the water should be at a hot simmer/not boil. Let it sit for like 4-5hrs and get the lower jaw off and hit it with the powder washer. wear rain gear and face shield cause meat and eyeballs will be going everywhere. Put back in water for a few more hours and wash again and some light scraping. I then took a metal tent stake and chucked into a cordless drill and chopped the brain up and power washed it out, needle nose the nose cavity out and power wash again and soak in hydrogen peroxide in a square container for several days and the remaining stuff will turn to gel and just scrape it off. Get a bottle of 40% peroxide from sallie beauty supply and paint onto the skull and inside and let sit for a few days and then wash out and do it again until its white. Mine was about 2 man hours of work the rest was just simmering.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Also, check out taxidermy workshop for some cool hangers.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Or find another taxidermist with those flesh eating Beatles. Had one done like that that came out great. 10 years ago it cost $70


----------

